# Hearing protection



## tcward (Aug 8, 2016)

What do you use to protect your hearing when deer hunting with a hand gun or do you use anything?


----------



## specialk (Aug 9, 2016)

tc,  when I hunt w/ my t/c .41 mag I don't use any...just sighting in....


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 9, 2016)

I use "in the ear" plugs that are digital. They lower noise above a certain level to a safe level, They can also amplify surrounding sound if you wish. Mine were custom made by an audiologist for about 500.00 for the pair. 
I love them.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 9, 2016)

http://www.pksafety.com/howard-hear...WLx_btJ_lor7nj_8cBlAuenuJ9S0opEY5gaAnLK8P8HAQ

I have a pair of these around my neck or on my hat. 90% of the time I hear or see the animal and can get them in place.

You can find them at lots of different places.
Something like the Walker muffs are nice as they amplify sound and still silence the shot but too bulky for me to carry.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/18...lim-low-profile-electroninc-earmuffs-nrr-23db


----------



## tcward (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks guys! Good info!


----------



## stabow (Aug 9, 2016)

TC I like your avatar ......


----------



## tcward (Aug 13, 2016)

stabow said:


> TC I like your avatar ......



Thanks!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 27, 2016)

Pro Ear muffs


----------



## mike bell (Sep 25, 2016)

Talk to Scott Spinks at PremEAR Hearing in Buford GA.  I had them make two sets of custom ear plugs for me. I shoot 3gun and USPSA pistol competitions.  They have custom molded plugs and they also have electronic ear plugs.

PremEAR is a 2nd amendment supporter and sponsors several shooting competitions through out GA. You can find them at www.PREMEARHEARING.com

I have no connections to them or anything other then a very happy customer


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 26, 2016)

I use pro ears as well


----------



## lampern (Sep 26, 2016)

Foam plugs.

Like Flents, 3M, Macks ect.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Sep 28, 2016)

I use Howard leight impact muffs. They are about $45 is you can find them on sale and are great for all types of hunting. They amplify soft sounds and shut off when the gun goes off. They aren't too bulky either which helps with wearing them for long periods of time.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 4, 2016)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> I use Howard leight impact muffs.



Had bought a pair of these for guests that I'd take turkey hunting. Took them when first bought this past year just to try them out. 

They must fallen outta my vest somewhere out in the woods. 

Made me sick (they'll probably show up ruined in 3 or 4 years).


----------



## tcward (Oct 5, 2016)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> I use Howard leight impact muffs. They are about $45 is you can find them on sale and are great for all types of hunting. They amplify soft sounds and shut off when the gun goes off. They aren't too bulky either which helps with wearing them for long periods of time.



I am going to order a pair and try them. Thanks guys!


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Oct 5, 2016)

tcward said:


> I am going to order a pair and try them. Thanks guys!



You won't be disappointed. On top of the benefits of amplifying noises the batteries last forever. A set of 2 AAA lithium batteries lasted 2 years and never died. I swapped them out last weekend just to be safe but I'm sure they would have lasted a lot longer.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 6, 2016)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> I use Howard leight impact muffs. They are about $45 is you can find them on sale and are great for all types of hunting. They amplify soft sounds and shut off when the gun goes off. They aren't too bulky either which helps with wearing them for long periods of time.



Do u hear white noise in them?  Especially at high volumes?  I have had a set of Caldwell and walkers and the white noise was so bad sitting in quite woods you couldn't tell between the white noise and critters walking I leaves.  Had me constantly looking at nothing.

Thanks rosewood.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Oct 7, 2016)

No white noise what so ever.


----------



## RGRJN (Oct 7, 2016)

Iv'e been playing with these. I'm still undecided.....neat concept with a decent NRR. I did have problems with fit in the ear canal. I bought some skull screws also and the fit seems better. I haven't had them in the woods. Throwing these out there as an option.....I don't like muffs and too cheap go with Audiologist kind. They have a bluetooth model also
https://www.amazon.com/Walker-GWP-NHE-Razor-X/dp/B01GUB2T1K

Joe


----------



## no7fish (Oct 31, 2016)

I have some Howard Leight's but they hurt my head after about 45 mins.  I use them because you can still hear everything with them but the past couple years I've resorted to just carrying my plugs to just shove in my ears come business time.   
My plugs are the higher end PremEAR's.  I have the regular foam ones they offer as well but the more expensive ones do a far better job at an indoor range.


----------



## drmajor (Oct 31, 2016)

White noise is BIG issue...  My Howard leight do have noise..

What have yall used that don't


----------

